# Can you clean and engine bay without water?



## Brooklands

Probably a very silly question, but is it possible to clean an engine bay without using water? - really not keen on the idea.......


----------



## chillly

Greased lightning


----------



## justina3

sometimes when i have a sales car in and i am in a rush i give the engine a quick wipe over with wd40 or similar


----------



## Brooklands

Many thanks. How about using MF and AG rubber care?


----------



## Nanoman

Just buy one of the dry ice machines Miracle Detail is trialling!


----------



## slim_boy_fat

grantwils said:


> Just buy one of the dry ice machines Miracle Detail is trialling!


Might be cheaper to change the car. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Derbyshire-stig

Brooklands said:


> Probably a very silly question, but is it possible to clean an engine bay without using water? - really not keen on the idea.......


always makes me smile when people ask this, 
Do you use your car when it rains or snows ? I didnt know they couldnt get wet or damp lol,
sorry but a low pressure hose wont hurt as the area is getting wet all the time thru use.


----------



## Brooklands

Derbyshire-stig said:


> always makes me smile when people ask this,
> Do you use your car when it rains or snows ? I didnt know they couldnt get wet or damp lol,
> sorry but a low pressure hose wont hurt as the area is getting wet all the time thru use.


I am well aware of that engine gets wet during the wet and the snow, however with Saabs they have Di packs which do not respond well to hoses/PW according to other Saab owners, hence the question.


----------



## Weazel

If you do not want to bring a jet wash to your engine, your best bet is to use an APC and agitate with a brush, then wipe of with either cheap cloths or tissue, this will do the job if lightly soiled.


----------



## ianFRST

no harm in pressure washing it imo  just be sensible about it

as said above, use wd40 spray on, wipe off. not really cleaning it tho, just covering the dirt up


----------



## phil_rs

Cover the Di packs up


----------



## AcN

slim_boy_fat said:


> Might be cheaper to change the car. :lol: :lol:


Not that expensive actually, in France we have some "low pressure dry ice launchers" for around 3000€ (we don't want to strip the paint, so low pressure is more than enough  ). Might be expensive said like that, but still cheaper than a car 
You just need to find a dry ice provider nearby, unless you want to pay the extra shipping cost (+ loss of dry ice) each time you need it

Anyway, I'd go with a bit of Surfex HD if it's real filthy, then one pass with APC


----------



## waqastariq

You can try steam cleaning it? cover the ecu + plugs with plastic and steam clean it.


----------



## HalfordsShopper

Sure you can clean an engine without water, but it will take longer and not be as clean as doing it properly with degreaser and water. 

I just spray mine with degreaser and then blast it with the PW.


----------



## AliBailey88

ive always used a brush to loosen everything then compressed air to blow it all off. Dress, done.


----------



## s70rjw

Just use a low pressure sprayer after you've used a degreaser of your choice. Cover alternator and electrical connections


----------



## ITHAQVA

If you’re really concerned wash as normal with a hose or jet wash then go for a drive for a few miles. It will dry itself in most areas & the residual engine heat will help dry the others. :thumb:

I’ve jet washed every car I’ve ever had, the last one was in my keep for around 12 years with no problems :thumb:


----------



## atheym3

I've used clutch and brake cleaner in the past, and big wipes to clean the hoses


----------



## BRUNBERG

Use the PW mate. Turn the pressure down a bit, cover any exposed electrics and ensure the engine is runing. Plenty of rain water gets in the engine bay so you have little to worry about.

As a rule i aid the drying with a CG hot air blower


----------



## STEALTH K3

Nanoman said:


> Just buy one of the dry ice machines Miracle Detail is trialling!


What company did you get the machine from


----------



## Nanoman

LoL. It's Miracle Detail's and probably cost a few grand. Check his threads.


----------



## chrisc

tornador with finish looks good when we got a demo at autosmart the other day wish i never sold mine


----------



## viperfire

BRUNBERG said:


> Use the PW mate. Turn the pressure down a bit, cover any exposed electrics and ensure the engine is runing. Plenty of rain water gets in the engine bay so you have little to worry about.
> 
> As a rule i aid the drying with a CG hot air blower


i never run the engine when i'm doing one and i've cleaned a few different makes with no issues


----------



## lion_yo

Wd40 should never be used in the engine bay especially on the manifold as it is flammable and can cause catastrophic disaster!!


----------



## TOGWT

Steam or OPT's ONR

Protection of Electrical Components

Avoid the _[I cleaned engine and now it won't start] _scenario by covering electrical / electronic and various other parts prior to using any cleaning products, sprays or water. It unsure either protect with a covering and /or use WD-40 water repellent (keep away from heat, sparks and all other sources of ignition)
The most important electrical components are sealed to be 'water resistant' or splash proof to resist water ingress that is to say against low pressure, water splashing upwards from the road that is encountered in the course of daily driving conditions, despite their coverings they are not 'waterproof'. Rain or water splashed up into the engine is at very low pressure, very different from a pressurised hose or steam 
Allow the engine to cool down; cold water on a hot engine will cause thermal shock, which could cause the block to fracture. Allow the engine to run while you are using a water spray. Then leave it running for approx five minutes after you are finished spraying. This allows any water that remains to evaporate with the heat from combustion 
As long as you use common sense by avoiding a direct strong stream of water (or a pressure washer / steamer at close range) directly into these components, you will be fine.

•	Alternator 
•	Alarm Housing
•	Intercooler 
•	Battery terminals (if not covered already) 
•	Induction kit cone (if you have one) 
•	Coil packs
•	Electronic control units (ECU)
•	GM Opti-Spark Distributor 
•	On-Board Diagnostics (OBD) port
•	Air intake systems (exposed air filters) can be covered with plastic wrap and a rubber band 
•	Avoid getting water in the spark plug recesses

Notes:
_1.	This is not an exhaustive list, nor is it marque specific, if in doubt use a water repellent (WD-40) and exercise common sense
2.	Use cling-film and then tin foil for the alternator, alarm housing etc as the foil is easier to mould and has greater protection properties. I suggest you use a plastic bag for the induction kit and just wrap it tight over the end to stop any water ingress.
3.	For the intercooler the best way to cover is to get a flat sheet of cardboard and just cut it to size so it fits and covers the fins. Cardboard will normally protect the fins for the duration of the washing. It will get soaked so discard after the wash.
4.	If you are uncertain of how to proceed on something not included here; talk with somebody who has marque /model /year specific knowledge. 
_


----------



## b7uce

The first time I cleaned my engine bay the engine electrics warning light came on for a day and the second time it was a "I cleaned the engine and now it wont start" I used low pressure garden but I confess I did not cover anything up, so, I would just say do not go hell for leather. It was a Vauxhall Astra.


----------



## phoenixv6

Brooklands said:


> I am well aware of that engine gets wet during the wet and the snow, however with Saabs they have Di packs which do not respond well to hoses/PW according to other Saab owners, hence the question.


I have never posted on here but have to say something about this.........I owned a saab 9000 Aero for 2 years. It was tuned to 380bhp by myself so I know my Saab's! Ref the DI casettes, thats absolute rubbish. There no more prone to water damage than any other ignition system. These cars were designed and manufactured in Sweden for christ sake! The weather there makes blighty look like a beach resort! I used to wash the engine under high pressure at least once a month with no probs. I even caked it in APC and snow foam without any issues. So, get your hose out and start spraying!!!!!:thumb:


----------



## phil_rs




----------



## trv8

phil_rs said:


> Miracle Detail - Engine bay cleaning and detailing with the Polar jet machine and dry ice. - YouTube


Not exactly a dirty engine bay to start with though, is it .


----------



## McClane

Dude... sorry if this is old, but yes (If you take only moderately damp cloths as "without water"):

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=235022


----------

